
Why this Trello refugee has moved to (and is loving) Zenkit - sororke
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/01/22/trello-refugee-moved-loving-zenkit/
======
znpy
Trello recently implemented power-ups, that basically foil most of the
advantages of Zenkit.

My personal rant: I wish Trello would take better care of its api. The REST
endpoints all work great, but examples are very, very basic and languages
other than javascript are basically ignored.

~~~
sororke
True, however you're limited to using only one powerup a free user, or 3 as a
gold member. Things that count as power ups in Trello, like custom fields &
the calendar, are standard in Zenkit and available to all users... Zenkit will
also release an API to enable connections to other apps, just as Trello does.

